# Centerlink newstart allowance..



## avishak (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi,
last month i migrate to australia with PR visa and yet to find a job, as i am running out out of my saving money. 

can anyone suggest me, centerlink can help my anyway?? in their web site i read about newstart allowance for new migrant, can i claim this allowance??

there is another condition "new arrived residents waiting period" why is this for??

thanks
avishak.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

As you have found, there are going to be waiting periods involved for some benefits and you meed to see Centrelink about that.
As for


> "new arrived residents waiting period" why is this for??


When anybody immgrates to any country they need to do so with some responsibility for themselves and if there was no restriction, it could end up that there could be many new immigrants subsidised by Australian taxpayers and that is not at all desirable.


----------



## thejumpingkoala (Nov 1, 2011)

You can try visiting them to explain your situation and see whether they can help. But I do know they have a 2 year waiting period for new permanent residents, reason being what Wanderer has already mentioned.


----------

